

What are good subscribe rates for email newsletters? - hippo33
http://www.launchbit.com/blog/what-are-good-subscribe-rates-for-email-newsletters/

======
pc86
I didn't get anything of value here. The bullet points:

* Most lists have a subscription rate of 1-2% * Most lists have an unsubscription rate of 1-3% * Not surprisingly, most lists aren't growing at all or are growing very slowly.

------
petercooper
Am I missing something or are there no units? Sub and unsub rate per...
mailing, week, month..?

My newsletters consistently run an unsub rate of about 0.15% per issue (so
about 0.6% per month). And probably a growth rate of about 3.5% per month.

------
jrockway
If your ideas are intriguing, people will _wish_ to be subscribed to your
newsletter.

